# Skype e caratteri accentati [Risolto]

## axettone

Salve a tutti!

Ho notato che skype (installato tramite portage, of course) non accetta i caratteri accentati. Se invece i caratteri provengono dall'utente con cui sto chattando, non ci sono problemi.

Qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema?

Sono su piattaforma amd64 e se può servire nel mio make.conf ho opportunamente inserito LINGUAS=it, e in tutte le applicazioni kde non ho alcun problema del genere. La versione di skype è la 1.4.0.99, ma anche con le versioni precedenti accadeva la stessa cosa.

Grazie a tutti in anticipo e buon lavoro!Last edited by axettone on Fri Sep 07, 2007 12:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

Oltre al linguas=it hai configurato locale.gen?

----------

## IlGab

Succede anche a me e non so come fare...

----------

## axettone

Risolto! Grazie djinnZ!

Il file locales.gen era a posto (e cmq lo posto qua):

```

$ cat /etc/locale.gen

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

it_IT ISO-8859-1

it_IT@euro ISO-8859-15

```

poi ho creato questo file /etc/env.d/02locale e ci ho messo dentro questo:

```

LC_ALL="it_IT@euro"

LANG="it_IT@euro"

```

successivamente ho chiamato env-update e source /etc/profile e ho riavviato il PC.

Adesso funziona perfettamente.

----------

## djinnZ

ti consiglierei di aggiungere comunque

it_IT.UTF8 UTF8

e ricompilare la libc etc. (come da guida per utf8, anche se non la abiliti per ora)

----------

## axettone

Uhm... l'ho fatto ma mi è capitato questo:

```
# locale-gen

 * Generating 5 locales (this might take a while) with 1 jobs

 *  (1/5) Generating en_US.ISO-8859-1 ...                                 [ ok ]

 *  (2/5) Generating en_US.UTF-8 ...                                      [ ok ]

 *  (3/5) Generating it_IT.ISO-8859-1 ...                                 [ ok ]

 *  (4/5) Generating it_IT.ISO-8859-15@euro ...                           [ ok ]

 *  (5/5) Generating it_IT.UTF8 ...

character map file `UTF8' not found: No such file or directory

/usr/share/i18n/locales/it_IT:24: LC_IDENTIFICATION: unknown character in field `address'                                                                 [ !! ]

 * Generation complete

```

A proposito, mi ero dimenticato di dire sopra che bisogna lanciare locale-gen se si modifica il locale.gen.

----------

## axettone

Ok ho risolto! Basta mettere un trattino in UTF-8!

----------

## djinnZ

 :Embarassed:  anche chi è perfetto può sbagliare   :Laughing:   :Cool: 

Lo aggiungerei alla firma ma ci sono solo 255 caratteri a disposizione.

----------

